# 60% boy....hoping for the 40%



## hmcx

I have a 7 year old daughter already 
I know she really wants a sister, 
I have lots of lovely girl names picked out. 
I want to buy dresses and pink things. 

So many people have had boys around us recently and I know everyone's a bit "oh another boy"

I was so hoping for a girl. 
I don't know boys, or boy things! 

Clothing will definitely be cheaper 
And they'll be loads of hand me downs from friends. 
But I really wanted another girl baby! 
All pink and bows!


----------



## 3boys

I felt the same when I found out I was having a boy for my first. I thought what am I going to do with a boy? I prayed and prayed it was wrong but out he popped and is now nearly 13 he also has 5 brothers lol but I wouldn't change it for the world. Boys really are awesome x


----------



## Koifish

Boys really are awesome! I wasnt sure about having boys at first but I wouldnt change it for anything, there fantastic, cuddly and mommys boys. It may not be as fun as shopping for girls but there are a lot of cute things out there for boys, I love picking through the cat n jack and Disney stuff for my boys. Its ok to be sad about the little girl your not going to have but I think once your little man is here youll love him so much!


----------

